

Paul Graham Wants You To Build A New Search Engine Or Be The Next Steve Jobs - thegarside
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/10/paul-grahams-billion-dollar-ideas/

======
jrussbowman
Maybe I should get back to working on unscatter.com again. Built using
primarily Blekko's api's but it's falling apart as I work on other projects.

Not because "hey PG says I can get VC for this" but rather it's been bugging
me that it's been broken and I haven't gotten around to the refresh I've been
wanting to do anyway.

